# PHI AirMED 12 crashes...6/8/08



## ksrrvfd (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if everyone has heard or not but this morning an PHI EMS chopper went down killing all on board, including the patient. If you know any PHI crews you know that they are all very good at what they do and what they do for others in this profession (EMS). Air MED 12 is a bit special for me because not only does that crew do regular training for our department I had the fortune to send a patient via that chopper yesterday afternoon. The crew was doing what they do on a daily basis and I assume what they loved to do. My thoughts and prayers will be with them, their families, friends and all of the PHI crews who help us do our jobs better.
THANKS AIR MED 12 and GOD BLESS.
Kevin


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a link to the story.

http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/khou080608_tj_phicrash.109dbd5d.html



> [SIZE=+2]*Four dead after medical helicopter crash
> 
> *[/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1]*01:57 PM CDT on Sunday, June 8, 2008
> 
> *[/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1]*KHOU.com staff report*[/SIZE]        HUNTSVILLE, Texas – A medical helicopter crashed in the Sam Houston National Forest in Walker County Sunday morning. The three crewmembers and medical patient aboard were killed.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 8, 2008)

my deepest sympathy's to the members and their family's.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 8, 2008)

Horrible tragedy.. Something to think about if you are considering flight medicine. Approximately one to two go down a month.. Read EMS memorial web site or Flightweb.com and see how many we lost this last year.. 


R/r 911


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends that have lost so such........-_-


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 9, 2008)

Sad, sad news.  Our condolances totheir family and friends.

Ops


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 9, 2008)

thoughts and prayers to our brothers and sisters families who are coping with their loss  :usa:


----------



## PainfulPriapismTX (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephanie and Jana will always be remembered in my prayers and thoughts.  PHI was lucky to have such a special crew that cared for their patient's as much as they did.  Jana was engaged to be married soon, and I ask for you guy's to pray for her family and the people that loved her.  May her fiancee find comfort in knowing that she died doing what she loved. 

May they always be remembered in our hearts, and may we always show their spirits by providing the very BEST patient care for all of our patients.

God Bless us, as they leave our world and enter His.... May we continue the journey forth with strong wills and hearts holding good memories.

Mark


----------



## firemedic7982 (Jun 9, 2008)

I recieved word of the crash mere hours after it happened. I knew Jana, and Wayne on a professional level, and am deeply saddenned by their passing. The whole med 12 base is filled with people who exude an emmence energy for life, and happiness for their careers. And I mourn along with the rest of our public safety, and ems family at their loss.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2008)

*CONCERN Bullitin*

Here are the Concern Network postings:
http://www.concern-network.org/concern-archive/2008/msg00041.html



> Date: June 8, 2008
> 
> Program: PHI Air Medical
> 
> ...


And the follow-up with Memorial Information:



> Date: 6-10-2008
> 
> Program: PHI Air Medical
> 
> ...


----------

